# Black Library Firedrake Book cover!



## Kerick (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry about re-posting this again. I noticed that I place the thread in news and rumors when I should have posted it here.

I see that no one has posted about this so I guess I will put it up. Black library has posted new picks of the second book in the in the tome of fire trilogy "Firedrake". I'm almost finished with the first books and can't wait for this one!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

these salamanders books have some great covers. i really like them.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

just finished the first book an while a good read didnt think it was any thing spectacule you could sort of see the plot unfolding and it left no real surprise's which is a bit of a disapontment. i just hope the second book picks up the peices more. but thats just my opion.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

i liked the first one alot, when is this one due out


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I noticed that Tome of Fire has two seperate covers.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:Salamander_(Novel)_cover_1.jpg - Cover 1

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:Salamander_(Novel)_cover_2.jpg - Cover 2

Where the hell can I get the first cover?, its amazing. And the second one sucks compared to it.


----------

